# Bow mount trolling motor advice or opinions



## Johny25 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ok so I have decided to finally put a Bowmount on my boat and I am having an issue deciding on what accessories to get or not to get with the motor. I have decided on the Minn Kota Power drive V2 but there are so many option nowadays with i-pilot, auto pilot, co-pilot and I can't decide if these add on upgrades are worth the extra 300-$450 bucks they want for them? I am putting this on a 14ft V hull Lowe 1467t so I am assuming the 45# thrust 48" shaft should be plenty for my boat. Does anyone have first hand experience with these upgrades or add on features and are they really worth it? Or is this just more things that can go wrong with these motors and more money to spend repairing these features in the future? 

Is there a must have add on? Like co-pilot maybe? Any advice or input is welcome here guys


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 22, 2012)

It's been a while since I got mine (Terrova 12V 55#) so you'll need to check this out for yourself...but I think...

If the V2 doesn't have AutoPilot to begin with, then you can't upgrade later to add the CoPilot or the iPilot. Also, on the V2, the iPilot upgrade uses the existing foot pedal port, so you lose the foot pedal on the upgrade. This isn't the case on the Terrova.

Because of the way it deploys, it's difficult to add a motor-mounted transducer because the wire can't run up the shaft like usual...so, if you want a transducer on it you might want to consider the US2 option. Plus, you need to check out the US2 compatibility chart on the MinnKota site to make sure your finder will work with it, and find the correct adapter cable for the US2.

So, what I'm saying is that if you plan on spending less $'s now and upgrading later, you have to plan ahead.

I really like the CoPilot feature and rarely use the foot pedal anymore, and I'm thinking seriously about upgrading to the iPilot. For me, the Co-Pilot upgrade was worth every penny, and I'm also glad I got the US2 option.

BTW, MinnKota currently has a rebate offer on the Terrova with iPilot pre-installed, but they are still [email protected] pricey.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 22, 2012)

What exactly is the difference between the Terrova and the Powerdrive? They look the same but the Terrova is far more expensive! Minn Kota web site is not working properly at the moment so I can't compare the two, but from what I remember the Terrova doesn't come in anything less than a 55lb thrust which may be far more than I need on my 14ft tin? I was thinking 45lb thrust would be plenty?


----------



## TNtroller (Mar 22, 2012)

what style of fishing do you do is the 1st question you need to ask yourself. If you move along the shore line, casting as you go, you don't need the autopilot/co-pilot or IP. If you hover over structure, jigging the the spot lock on the IP does not "HOLD" you within the 5 foot radius as advertised.

If you troll, the AP/CP or IP are great at that as it reduces the human involvement quite a bit , the AP/CP is a set it and almost forget it type of thing, as these will hold a bearing/direction until you change it for whatever reason. The IP can record a trolling track, and play it back over and over again using GPS. You can focus on fishing, and not controlling the boat so much. The AP/CP use compass bearing I believe. The spot lock comes with the IP but not the AP/CP. I got the combo I have because of the pricing at the time, but the AP/CP would have been sufficent for my style of fishing, and frees me from controlling the boat so much.

I troll or longline for crappie, so I got the Terrova 55 from Cabelas last Oct, and then ordered an IP from another source, both cost me a total of $850, both were clearance sales. The Terrova 55 will pull you boat great, lots of people say get the biggest you can, so the 55 should do you good, and with variable speed, you can slow it down the best you can. 

The US2 version works with certain models/versions of the HB/Low DF's but NOT all of them. Check the web site. If you plan on getting down imagining or Side Imaging, US2 does NOT work with those, you will still need to mount the DI/SI xducer on the TM or transom for those to work properly.


----------



## RivRunR (Mar 22, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> What exactly is the difference between the Terrova and the Powerdrive? They look the same but the Terrova is far more expensive! Minn Kota web site is not working properly at the moment so I can't compare the two, but from what I remember the Terrova doesn't come in anything less than a 55lb thrust which may be far more than I need on my 14ft tin? I was thinking 45lb thrust would be plenty?


I can't remember the exact differences between the Terrova and the V2. At the time I was researching them the V2 was reported to have problems with the foot pedal not being waterproof...something I believe they've fixed in the meantime. So that, combined with the ability to retain the foot pedal with an iPilot upgrade was what swayed me to the Terrova. 

You are correct, the minimum Terrova is 55lb; however, the 45lb V2 that you're looking at does not have AP/US2; you have to go up to a 55lb in the V2 for AP/US2. Again, you can't add CoPilot or iPilot later without AP. BTW, the MinnKota site may not be down...it's notoriously slow.



TNtroller said:


> what style of fishing do you do is the 1st question you need to ask yourself. If you move along the shore line, casting as you go, you don't need the autopilot/co-pilot or IP.


I'll have to respectfully disagree on that one...I primarily fish the shore line and use CoPilot constantly. I can set speed for crankbaits (slow) or spinnerbaits (faster) and only have to tap the directional controls occasionally to keep my desired distance / depth. I would imagine the record-a-track feature on the iPilot would work for that too. I've read that you can even deploy the TM just above the water, then record a track (slowly) while using the big motor and retrace it with the iPilot. So, in theory you could save a track that kept you consistently 25' off the bank, or in 30' of water, or whatever, and hit the same track over and over again.

On the other hand, I agree with your comments on using AP/CP/iP for trolling 100% !


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey thank you both for your input and opinions I really appreciate it  And I do all sorts of fishing depending on the time of year. I run the shorelines like you two described in the spring and early summer for bass and pike and then mid to late summer I fish deep weed lines and structures and jig for crappies. I also do some deep water pike fishing with large jigs and what not late summer.

I am leaning toward this 55lb Terrova with the co-pilot now I think. The i-pilot just seems like more than I need really. My only concern was that 55lb of thrust would be overkill on my 14ft boat?


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got a PD 45 for my 16 mod jon.....first time with it....it's tricky to control the foot pedal ...lol....anyway I will say this.....the water is high and running strong on the river here and the 45 pulls the boat against the current no problem at half speed. I was actually impressed it moved it that well.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah I was thinking the 45 would be plenty for my boat but I want the co-pilot accessory at least and it looks like I have to go to the 55 for that? 

This is the first time I have looked seriously at a bow mount and I am a little frustrated at the lack of info Minn Kota provides to the buyer as to what works with what! I probably would be fine with just the co-pilot feature but I cannot tell if I have to have auto pilot to get the co-pilot? And do I have to get the 55 to have any of theses accessories? I am a little overwhelmed by all these fancy options that seem to all sound the same (autopilot, i-pilot, co-pilot) They no doubt have it designed this way to make better profits.

"oh hey you have to have this auto pilot feature but you have to upgrade to this and this to get it and now we are looking at $1,000!!!" For a damn trolling motor?!?! My 30hp outboard didn't cost that damn much lol

I always have my boys in the boat with me fishing, a 6 and a 3 year old. It is just a fishing rule I have that I never leave my boys at home. So I am thinking I need co-pilot no matter what? Anyone have an opinion on that? And do I have to have the auto pilot to get the co-pilot?


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not 100% on the differences between the terrova and the pdv2 but I think it's mostly how they deploy and the ability to use the foot pedal on the terrova w/ ipilot.

That being said I bought the 55 pd w/ ipilot for my boat and I had read the reviews on the deployment and I tend to agree, it can be a pain getting it back in the boat for me but everyones likes and dislikes are different.

I bought my pdv2 because cabelas had a sale on them and I had never had a bow mount before so I didn't have anything to unlearn when it came to using the remote only.

The thing I use most on it is the record a track. I live on a lake and have two tracks recorded so basically all I do is get it started and set back and fish. Like the other poster said though the spot lock doesn't keep mine in a 5 foot circle either in the wind. Maybe because the flat bottom boat blows around to easy? I don't know.


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 22, 2012)

ipilot accessory works on all PD models....it just comes installed only on 55 and up models.....so I can add it to my 45 if I choose.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 22, 2012)

That is good info to know Kevin  I was at a sports warehouse tonight and the salesman pulled a PD2 45lb thrust out of the box to show me that I couldn't put a co-pilot on it which means I won't be getting the 45  But I am guessing that the i-pilot is really the same as the co-pilot but fancier correct?

Hey parkerdog do you think my 6 year old could get it back in the boat? He will be the one fishing off the bow casting deck where I am going to mount the motor. And it would be awesome if he could be able to get it in the boat.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I found a PDV2 55 with the i-pilot online for $612 free shipping, brand new in box. This just does not sound correct and I am starting to think it is a miss print? The same exact motor above it is asking $899. I have looked at it ten times now to make sure I read that it has the i-pilot feature and it says it does, but I am nervous to buy it because it looks to good to be true.

Here it is, about the 7th one from the top. Any of you see anything wrong with this?
https://mk.factoryoutletstore.com/cat/20842/Minn-Kota-PowerDrive-V2-Series-Trolling-Motors.html


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 22, 2012)

Maybe last years model with the harder to read remote? I've been thinking about upgrading to the new remote buts it's way down on the wishlist.

I see you can pay with paypal might be another way to get your money back if you have problems.


----------



## parkerdog (Mar 22, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> That is good info to know Kevin  I was at a sports warehouse tonight and the salesman pulled a PD2 45lb thrust out of the box to show me that I couldn't put a co-pilot on it which means I won't be getting the 45  But I am guessing that the i-pilot is really the same as the co-pilot but fancier correct?
> 
> Hey parkerdog do you think my 6 year old could get it back in the boat? He will be the one fishing off the bow casting deck where I am going to mount the motor. And it would be awesome if he could be able to get it in the boat.




It might be a bit much for him. Hard to say maybe I just havent found the right or good way to do it yet. You have to pull it up and twist it at the same time then get it to lock into the release lever. Might be easier for a 6 year old because he's closer to it. Hell I can't remember being 6 so I can't say. lol


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I figured it was to good to pass up so I went ahead and ordered it : ) The wife will probably chew my ass tonight when she gets home from work but its my birthday in 2 weeks so it looks like this is my birthday present lol And I got a $20 rebate on top of it! 

I hope its the one I want


----------



## novaman (Mar 23, 2012)

I've got the v2 55# unit on my Alumacraft 2072 and it drags that tub around great. The raise and lower part is the only complaint I have with it. I live on a gravel raod and the dust makes it drag more when You want to deploy. I wipe it off good now everytime we get to the river, and that helps, plus a minor adjustment to the locking collar made a world of difference in how easy the deploy assist handle works, and locks when stowing it.


----------

